# wie melde ich meine Gilde bei Bufffed?



## chillersven (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi ich hab ne frage wi kann ich meine Gilde und mich bei Bufffed melden? das man mich und die Gilde unter Charaktere findet??


----------



## Cenobyte (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich sach nur *BLASC*.

Wenn dir des nichts sacht, das laden es Dir runter und install es ma. ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Edit: UPS, falsches Games, sry*_


----------



## TaZz (7. Dezember 2007)

OMG Kobold mach mal low..... -.-"

Also soetwas ist derzeit für Herr der Ringe Online noch nicht möglich soweit ich weis.


----------

